# Looking to upgrade to new compound bow



## jamesward86 (Apr 22, 2014)

I've owned my PSE compound bow since I was 14, I'm 28 now. Nothing wrong with the bow, I've just outgrown it and want to upgrade to a new one. I'm looking at either the PSE Premonition or the Bear Traxx (or any other suggestions from others that are $800 or less). I hunt from both blinds and tree stands, and am looking for one that would be beneficial if I do hunt in a popup blind. A couple of other questions: Mechanical or fixed blades? multi-pin or single pin sights (I kind of like the idea of only having one pin and less clutter when I'm looking through the sight)? I've read up on the single pins and have seen that to sight them in you have to first sight in at 60 yards, any ranges that have that capability in Metro Detroit that anyone knows of? And lastly, where are some good archery shops to go to in Metro Detroit that carry PSE and/or Bear? Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I would go to your nearest pro shop and shoot a bunch of different bows. Why limit yourself to just two choices?

As far as sights go, I think it's all personal preference. I shoot a 4 pin black gold sight. I have shot a single pin before and have considered going back but for now I'll stick with what I got.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

After 16 years with the same Darton I got with the times last year and upgraded. You will be amazed with the technology of todays bows. Pulling back 63 lbs is so much easier and faster.
Like U of M man said shoot a few because its possible to fall in love with the first one you shoot.
For $800 you will have a lot of options.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I highly suggest you check out a Hoyt Charger and look into the Quest Amp (made by G5, a Michigan company).


http://questbowhunting.com/bow_detail/Amp
http://hoyt.com/compounds/charger

With an $800 budget, you will be able to outfit either one nicely. 

You're obviously going to want to look at ATA size and the Hoyt comes out ahead as one of the best 31" ATA bows I have shot. 

Of course, if you want light weight on a budget, there is the Bowtech Carbon Knight which has a n all carbon composite riser and cuts a few ounces off over other bows. The downside of the Knight is the grip, feels like you are gripping a brick (albeit a light brick). Some reviewers say they got used it it and it helped their shooting, not sure if they were paid to say that. Nonetheless, it is an option within your budget and should not be overlooked. A light bow can make a difference, especially if carrying in a pop up or climber stands.

https://www.bowtecharchery.com/m/pages/productBreakdown.php?i=49

Good luck and let us know where you end up! 

There are a a lot of choices out there and most won't be a bad choice.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

As for the broad head question, the eternal debate rages on and you will get some very strong opinions. Fixed blades overall are typically stronger and penetrate further according to most tests while mechanicals almost unarguably fly better than fixed blades out of fast bows and almost always can generate a wider cutting path. If you go mechanical, make sure you select something with a chisel tip, not a blade tip (old Rage cut on contact top for example). I have started to like the Wasp Jakchammers. Only draw back is no practice tips and tying the blades down with fishing line doesn't last but a couple of shots.

I was a fixed Muzzy fan for a long time, but I just couldn't get them to fly right out of a crossbow no matter what I did. So I switched to the wasp jackhammers and never looked back. I'm switching over to mechanicals on my compound this year as well, most likely the Rage chisel tip.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Agree with all posts to tell you to try lots of bows. I will say, that as I looked around shooting Michigan made bows like Prime (Quest), Darton, Strother, etc. they all shoot amazing. So, the upgrade after 14 years will be amazing for you. 

You asked about places. Look up MJC Archery. I think it is Clinton Township or Royal Oak (two stores). They are excellent with knowledge and a good selection of bows. They carry Prime (G5) stated above which includes Quest Amp. You might also like their Prime Ion which is a step up from the Amp but still in the price range. It is very compact and light and shoots like a dream. I shoot a Quest but am upgrading to a Prime Rival at some point. The Rival is in the Ion line but just bigger as I don't shoot from blinds. I admit, I am not objective. I just love the fact Prime is a small company in Memphis Michigan. Little companies like this is how we get Michigan and our country back on track. 

G5 also has sights and blades. G5 has a sight (Optix) that is a single fixed pin with one floating pin. That gives you an option to dial in a second if need be. I shoot their 4 pin sight, but I think you were asking about singles. For blades they have one of the most popular fixed (montec) and a new Havoc chisel tip expandable. After shooting the Montec forever I tried the Havoc last year. I shot a doe and I was kidding my dad that I didn't need to field dress as it cut so clean expandable blade did the work. Its cut and penetration were amazing. One thing I will add when looking at expandable blades make sure the blades will still cut if it doesn't expand. There are a lot on the market that the blade is tucked in and if there is a problem with it opening you will regret the blades being protected. I saw that from my neighbor when his didn't expand and there was penetration, but it stopped about 2-3 inches in and the buck ran away (on video) and we never found it. Needless to say, he is back on fixed. 

Good luck to you. Shopping for new equipment is almost as much fun as hunting with it. As you can see in previous posts from me. I have wanted to buy that new Prime Bow since last year. And, it isn't a money thing. I saved up and can go buy it today. The problem is that my Quest Primal bow isn't broken. Every time I get ready to head to the store, I shoot my Quest Primal and I realize she is still shooting awesome. So, as they say, it ain't broke and there is no reason for me to fix it. Ha.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Lots of great bows out there. Try to get to a shop and shoot a few to see which ones you like. Hard to beat Mission Blaze, Hoyt Charger, a few of the Quest bows by G5, and the new Martin Lithium. If I was looking in your price range I'd probably go with the 2015 Martin Lithium, but that's just me. Try 'em out and then decide.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

+++1 on MJC archery. The Hoyt Charger is a nice smooth and quiet bow for the price range. I shot some more expensive ones and I'm no old hat but couldn't tell a difference. I love it.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

If you haven't already bought, I highly highly HIGHLY recommend you go shoot the new Bowtech Carbon Icon...on the comfort setting. You will fall in love with it and plunk down cash on the spot. 

Super light bow, fast...and with the new power shift technology (that you can change yourself), it is one of the best bows on the market for the money. And at $700 for the RAK package, it's a ready to shoot bargain.

The only thing and I mean the only little detail that might bother some is the grip. It is blockish, but when shooting the bow, you forget all about it.


----------



## TCcrawdad (Jul 10, 2015)

I would shoot the mathews zxt too if you get a chance. Very smooth shooting and compact bow for right around $800, might be cheaper now too. I got on last summer and love it.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Why not go shoot a new PSE? They make some nice bows!


----------

